# white chocolate mousse help please



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

I need a white chocolate mousse filling for a cake for a wholesale customer that keeps her cakes on display (or for sale) for 5-7 days. The mousse recipe I have uses fresh egg whites and cream so I'm not sure if it will remain stable or edible for a week. Can anyone tell me if this is ok? Or can you recommend a better recipe for shelf life and stability?!?!? Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My white mousse has no egg whites, so it is more dense than a classic mousse. The cream can always be replaced by the non-dairy stuff, but as long as the cream isn't close to expiring, it will keep well under refrigeration. The mousse shouldn't collapse, because the white choc. (when it sets) supports the mousse. Make sure that any egg that is used in the recipe is well-heated before incorporating. If possible, ask the customer to take it off display after 5 days. The quality just isn't there after that.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for responding Memoreg. Would you be willing to share your recipe? I would prefer to have a denser mousse and leave off the egg whites. Actually I'd rather not have someone buy a 5 day old cake but I guess I can't dictate everything.  Anyway, I don't really have time to experiment right now so a tried and true recipe would truly be appreciated if you are ok with it. I know my recipe is ok for immediate use but 5 days...who knows! Thanks


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Here's an alternative way to prepare your mousse:
Ask your ingredient supplier for instant mousse premix.
You just mix it well with equal amount of chilled boiled water, and then fold in whipped cream and white chocolate (and fresh fruits,cordial...etc, as you wish),freeze till firm to cut in nice shape, that's all!
It's stable,got several flavors to choose from(fruit of forest,tropical fruits,strawberry,raspberry,tiramisu,chocolate,neu tral...etc.)can keep at least a week in the refrigerator,no concerns about Raw Eggs and Samonella Poisoning!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's an idea too. I've never tried those mixes.

I will post my recipe tonight.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

2lbs. 4oz. white chocolate
6 oz. unsalted butter
melt
5 whole eggs
3oz 12x sugar
ribbon
combine w/choco
1 1/2 qts. heavy cream 42+
fold
this one is pretty stable. torting the cakes to distribute the filling in equal amountsof filling to cake layers will also help.
just another formula to throw in the mix.


----------



## cookinscool (Sep 29, 2002)

at work we use gelatin in the mousse to help it stay even more firm. It makes it easier to cut strawberry napoleons because the mousse doesn't all squish out when you cut it. So, this would probably be good for what you're doing.

Ron


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info. Panini....how many cakes does your recipe fill? I'd like to know so I can scale it down to my puny cake needs!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

mb,
I kinda scaled this down already. I'm thinking this would fill 4- 9" cakes. That's torted, three cake layers-2 mousse
We fold fresh raspberries,or fresh apricots poaches in wine, or strawberries, etc. with great success. We use this formula for wholesale and it's even better with chocolate.
We do freeze on occasion for a few costomers, works well if -10.
We use a cheaper chocolate for wholesale and have our cost around $6. depending on the fruit and we sell them all day long for $27. hth
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

mb, 
Sorry--I didn't deliver my recipe as planned. If you still want it, I can post it. (But I know panini's is great too ).


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Panini and Memoreg I'd still love your recipe. Thanks, M


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ok, then...

3 oz. white choc.
3 oz. cream
1 1/4 oz. butter
1/3 cup yolks
1 or 2 sheets gelatin (optional)
3 1/3 cups cream, whipped

Boil cream & butter

Temper in yolks

Add bloomed gelatin

Add melted white choc.

Mix with paddle until cool.

Fold in whipped cream.


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hello,

I have a recipe that uses gelatin as well, but for the egg whites we use frozen ones. That is, they are already pasteurized for you. My recipe makes 5 10" tortes, with two layers of filling, each 3 cups. I use a good quality chocolate. This mousse freezes well.
I recommend setting your tortes right after making this mousse.

3 1/2# white chocolate

1 qt. pasteurized egg whites (bring to room temp)
1# granulated sugar

15 gelatin sheets
1 cup water

3 qt heavy cream


Whip cream to soft peaks, reserve

Melt choc.

Soak gelatin in cold water

Whip whites and sugar to stiff peaks

Bring the 1 cup of water to a boil then put in gelatin and dissolve

Fold 1/3 of the whites into the choc. Take some of the whites and mix into the gelatin. Fold gelatin mix into choc., then fold in the remaining egg whites. Fold in cream last.


----------



## keenann (Sep 3, 2004)

Help!! I am preparing a torted white chocolate mousse cake as a wedding cake for the first time. My plan is to freeze the assembled cake tiers for one week before adding the final decorations and delivering the cake. Will mousse hold up after being frozen, or does freezing destroy the texture?
Thank you for your help.
Nicole


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Nicole: For a mousse filling to freeze successfully, the finished mousse should consist of at least one-third whipped cream by volume to help it remain creamy. Adding chocolate or butter will create a denser, richer mousse that is even better adapted to freezing because it contains more fat. However, I would suggest that you freeze the mousse for no longer than a couple of weeks – its quality shouldn’t be sacrificed during that time. But, be certain to freeze & defrost the mixture properly! You must chill the mousse before placing it in the freezer; and, likewise, defrost it in the refrigerator before setting it out for assembly & service.

I incorporate neither gelatin nor egg whites in my mainstay recipe for White Chocolate Mousse: 9 oz. imported white chocolate; 1 fl. oz. purified water; 1½ fl. oz, Kirsch; 12 fl. oz. cream (35% m.f.). 

Best regards,
Lawrence


----------



## denisew (May 29, 2013)

Once the mousse is made and set it's perfect - but how long can it handle room temp before it falls apart - for example, if I use it torted in a cake, and pull the cake out for service 2 hours before - what prevents it from turning into a sauce? I'd like it to still be "slice-able"....thank you.


----------

